# Silent Loop & Flüssigmetall Erfahrungen



## wdkhifi (2. Juli 2017)

*Silent Loop & Flüssigmetall Erfahrungen*

Servus Leute, 

da meine Ryzen 1700 Richtung 4,0ghz leider schon bissl mehr Spannung benötigt und ich dann Temperaturprobleme in Tests bekomme, überlege ich Flüssigmetall anstatt der derzeit verwendeten Noctua Paste auf die Cpu zu schmieren. 
Allerdings würde mich interessieren wieviel da eventuell rauszuholen ist und wie das aussieht, wenn ich die Kühlfläche nach einer Zeit wieder demontiere, man liest ja viel von Schleifen und son Kram. Hat jemand mit der Silent Loop und Flüssigmetall Erfahrung? 

Beste Grüße, 
Manuel


----------



## Salatsauce45 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop & Flüssigmetall Erfahrungen*

Wenns hoch kommt sinds 2-3 Grad, die du gut machen kannst. LQM bildet nach einer Weile eine dünne, unlösbare schicht am Kupferboden und am Nickel des IHS, da geht nur schleifen. Andererseits brauchst du nichts unternehmen, wenn du den Kühler wieder auf den selben Prozessor packst. An der Kühlleistung ändert sich nämlich garnichts. Brauchst nicht mal neu aufzutragen.


----------



## wdkhifi (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop & Flüssigmetall Erfahrungen*

2-3 Grad unter Last wäre es mir aber Wert  ähm habe da auf dem IHS wenig Erfahrung, lediglich auf der Die beim i7 mal gemacht. Nur auf den Heatspreader so dünn wie möglich auftragen? Oder auch auf den Kühler? Vielen Dank dir schonmal für die Antwort


----------



## Salatsauce45 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop & Flüssigmetall Erfahrungen*

In der CoolLaboratory Gebrauchsanweisung wird empfohlen, es auf dem Kühlerboden aufzutragen. Ich finde aber es ist völlig egal wo man aufträgt. Hauptsache nicht auf beiden gleichzeitig.


----------



## wdkhifi (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop & Flüssigmetall Erfahrungen*

Es brachte zu der NT-H1 Paste von Noctua ganze 6 Grad  Ich bin begeistert  

Edit: Ich benutzte die Phobya LM


----------



## Salatsauce45 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop & Flüssigmetall Erfahrungen*

Nicht schlecht, ist halt auch immer davon abhängig, in welchem Temperaturfeld man sich befindet und ob die WLP vorher optimal aufgetragen wurde.


----------



## wdkhifi (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop & Flüssigmetall Erfahrungen*

Ich denke schon, dass die vorherige Paste korrekt aufgetragen war. Der Unterschied ist im oberen Bereich besonders bemerkbar. Während vorher die 60 Grad bei "böseren" Spannungen >1,45V nicht zu halten waren und auf die 70 zu rannte, steigt jetzt mit liquid Metal das ganze nur knapp über 60.  
Kann es also durchaus nur jedem empfehlen


----------



## S!lent dob (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Silent Loop & Flüssigmetall Erfahrungen*

Die Verbesserung kann ich mit meinem X6 in etwa bestätigen, habe auch FWLP verbaut. Die Verbesserung entspricht in etwa dem Resultat wie nach dem schleifen und polieren des IHS.
FWLP ist wie ne SSD, einmal verbaut will man nie wieder was anderes


----------

